# beware of scam targeting eco friendly businesses



## BrandOfTheFree (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been posted here or not but I just thought I would pass it along. I caught this warning on a myspace bulletin and we had a scammer try and contact us shortly after. Basically they say they want to run a tv special on your company and then eventually try to get all kinds of money from you. Here is a link to the blog I read it on where you can find more details about the scam. Just use your common sense and this one is pretty easily avoidable. But don't be sucked into their long telephone conversations either.

The Ã–ko Box: Scam Taking Advantage of Green Businesses


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey thanks for the heads up!! Speaking of scammers, we just recently got scammed by a screenprinter/fullfillment service company in Los Angeles called "MRE Brand Studios". You definitely need to be careful! We just posted on ripoffreport.com and will be spreading the word elsewhere.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Good catch, Mike


----------

